# Cal 2-30 vs ericson 27



## Schoolboyheart (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum but have been reading for at least 4 years. I've owned a couple sailboats in the 20-25' range and live in seattle. I'm currently looking at these two boats as the both have a good build reputation. I'm a cruiser not a racer and I want something that can go offshore. While I realize that neither boat is perfect is three feet worth $3k? Is there any performance benefit...

Another thing to keep in mind, I have 2 kids and a wife that doesn't know how to sail as well as a yellow lab. Thanks in advance and sorry to do the which boat post but I'm torn.

Cheers


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't have much in the way of expert knowledge, but I can tell you two things:

- I have a Cal 2-27 that is a great boat. I'm sure someone here will know how similar that is to the Cal 2-30 (I don't.) But if they are similar, I can vouch for the design.

- 3 feet in length gives you substantially more room down below...it's far more than just an extra three feet.


----------



## Schoolboyheart (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I think if it wasn't for the glassed deck to hull joint and encapsulated keel on the Ericson I would have gone with the cal already. Those two things keep making me sway.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Schoolboyheart said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think if it wasn't for the glassed deck to hull joint and encapsulated keel on the Ericson I would have gone with the cal already. Those two things keep making me sway.


My 2-27 has an encapsulated keel, and I'm pretty sure the 2-30 does as well.

Also, my hull-deck joint, while not glassed, appears to have been bone dry since 1978.


----------



## Schoolboyheart (Feb 6, 2013)

You may be right I've only seen a cal 2-30 in photos and drawings, the drawings looked to have keel bolts but ill be aboard one tomorrow. Thanks scratchee


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Schoolboyheart said:


> You may be right I've only seen a cal 2-30 in photos and drawings, the drawings looked to have keel bolts but ill be aboard one tomorrow. Thanks scratchee


I'd love to hear your impressions. I'll probably want another 3 feet myself in a year or two.

Good luck.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can vouch for the Ericson 27 . . .I love mine, build quality etc. lots in your area,check out ericsonyachts.org great group, I believe they're planning a meet up in your area this season . . .


----------



## Schoolboyheart (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Mikel, I have a soft spot for ericsons in general and the 27 has great lines and a classic look. I would say the one downside to the e27 is berths. I'm used to two double births and with my crew that makes things more comfortable at night.

It's all compromises. I think if I go with the ericson I may have to modify one berth into a dinette/sleeper.


----------



## Schoolboyheart (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, although I think the ericson is in better cruising condition equipment wise, I think the cal is more solid. I have to say both boats are great but I'm going with the cal. More space and more headroom (true 6' standing). The cal also has an amazing sail inventory.


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been sailing Cals since the mid 80's and owned a 25, a Ron Holland designed 9.2 and currently own a 29. Also sailed several other models. On a Cal 22 we encountered a 65 mph storm with 8 foot waves in 8 foot of water (off Toledo Ohio on Lake Erie) and tho it was extreme the boat did well. Bill Lapworth designed great boats for Cal, they have stood the test of time. Hand laid up hulls, very stable and solid. 

I don't know Ericksons nearly as well, tho I did spend several summers on a 35 in my early sailing days. They are fine boats...

As for size, three foot in length is almost exponentially larger. Faster. More stable. Probably be the best $3000 you ever spent...

yeah...sight unseen....I vote Cal

I have several boats at the moment (see my other posts) and would sell the 29 for a very reasonable price and could (depending on where you are) deliver it....and no. I'm not voting Cal to sell mine. I just have to get down to one boat, and I have a Hinckley Bermuda 40 which is the one I live on. I also have an O'Day 27 (Allen Gurney design....nice boat, very similar to the Cal) and a Tartan T37. Anyone looking for a great boat?


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Schoolboyheart said:


> While I realize that neither boat is perfect is three feet worth $3k? Is there any performance benefit...
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, I have 2 kids and a wife that doesn't know how to sail as well as a yellow lab.
> Cheers


What's the difference in displacement? My Nonsuch 30 is only about 4 feet or 15 percent longer than the Nonsuch 26 it replaced, BUT its displacement is more than 35 percent greater. The 30 is a much, much bigger boat than the 26.

Of course, layout can make a huge difference in how a boat "fits" your needs. Have you been aboard both?

My last bit of unsolicited advice is to make sure that your admiral is part of the decision-making process. She may not know much about sailing (yet), but you will sail more, and have more fun, if SHE loves the boat.

Jim


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

The Cal 2-30 is 10,500 lbs. The Ericson 27 is 6600 lbs. Both boats have a 9' beam. My highly uneducated and uninformed guess is that the Cal is going to be more comfortable. The 3' will give you more room below, and the extra weight should make her feel more stable, so I think you made a good call. Good luck with her! Do you have a survey scheduled?


----------

